# My peeper prop



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello All this is my take on the peeper prop from IMU in this thread.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17371

some dimensions before we get to the pictures and video. The base is 20" x 8 3/4" (scrap that I had in the shop), the motor board is 4" x 24", the crank arm is 6" with 1/2 offset for the holes (5 inch working length), middle arm is 11" with 1/2 offset for the holes so 10" working length, the dowel is 20" but it really depends on your stone and the head you are using. The motor is mounted to the motor board 6 inched up from the base and the shaft centered. My guides are 6" long and 1 1/4 in depth (3/4 1x2 plus 1/2 plywood) they are mounted 16 3/4" up from the base on the motor board. They are not touching the dowel but are about 1/16" away. The eye hook is 1 inch down from the top of the board and centered. The dowel (5/8 dowel) center is about 1" away from the motor board. The tombstone support blocks are centered on the guides on the outer edge of the 1x2 (they need to be a least 3/4 to 1" away from the middle crank arm) they are 1x2 by 3 1/2' long.

Here is the video:

Halloween Props 3 :: S6000720.flv video by jmalt31 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Props%203/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v147/jmalt31/Halloween%20Props%203/S6000720

and some pictures:

Note the hand on the right is not finished yet.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are a few more shots:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks great and I love the build design. The two pieces of wood on either side were a really good idea. Any problem with the smaller motor over coming the friction of the pole (hehe) between the blocks? Any binding issues? 

Excellent job!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love that!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, love the movement of the head, just perfect!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

These are fun ... thanks for all the pics. Mine aren't very good and with it getting down to crunch-time, I don't have the time to take things apart to take more pics!

Turned out great!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Cool Hpropman That's what I was looking for. I was not able to rework mine for this year but I will have it ready for next haunt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> Looks great and I love the build design. The two pieces of wood on either side were a really good idea. Any problem with the smaller motor over coming the friction of the pole (hehe) between the blocks? Any binding issues?
> 
> Excellent job!


No binding issues it is actually pretty smooth. The dowel and the slot are coated with paste wax. I will prop give it another coat on Halloween just to be safe. Thanks everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, it's spending time building all these props that work really well that keep you in the basement of the Post Ho House

Good job, hprop! Those hands look like clones of the ones that Spooky1 made for his tombstone peeper


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes they are but I did not paper mache them I just covered them with masking tape then instead of the paper mache I added a few strips of duct tape to the fingers (four strips), then I covered the duct tape with more masking tape and then painted. I can not tell the difference.


----------

